# No trespass order



## Hillman (May 4, 2006)

This is the first time I've encountered a no trespass order, and I had a question. A non-resident of my town hand-delivered a no trespass order to her daughter, who is a resident. This no-trespass order was not filed with my department or the department in the mother's town. The only signature on it was the mothers.

Is this how no trespass orders are usually done, or do they need to be filed with a department? The daughter has no wish to trespass, but she does still have property at her mother's residence that she'd like to reclaim.

Thank you.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

Hillman said:


> This is the first time I've encountered a no trespass order, and I had a question. A non-resident of my town hand-delivered a no trespass order to her daughter, who is a resident. This no-trespass order was not filed with my department or the department in the mother's town. The only signature on it was the mothers.
> 
> Is this how no trespass orders are usually done, or do they need to be filed with a department? The daughter has no wish to trespass, but she does still have property at her mother's residence that she'd like to reclaim.
> 
> Thank you.


If the person in control of the property tells someone they are not allowed on the property....they are not allowed on the property (and will be subject to arrest for trespass)....filing it at the department is just further proof, but not needed as long as the trespasser had some notice either in writing or by a sign or by verbal notice...

~~~Stay Safe~~~


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

As he said ^ ^ ^ 
Generaly, when someone inquires, I tell them to mail it via USPS CERTIFIED, and file a copy with us along with a copy of the signed recipt. But I do advise them that a verbal order will be fine, in the meantime.


----------

